# Domane 4,5,6



## dougrocky123

Got to check out the new Domane 4,5,6 at the LBS today. The series 6 was out of my price range so I didn't look too close. The 5 looked great in the red/white but not so sure I like the white seat mast and white wall tires. It also appeared that it comes with the Race wheel set and not the Racelite as stated on the website. The 4 has a mix of Ultegra and 105 and basic Shimano crankset. Doesn't seem to have the as much flex in the seat tube due to the use of a regular seat post. The 5 series,with the mast, has more flex. It was a basic black and white color that was kind of blah. I am very interested in the 5 series but would want to find out if I get the Racelite wheel set,without an up charge, as stated on the Trek website.


----------



## MarvinK

The black Domane 5-series also has Di2. At that point you should really just get a 6-series and put a more cost-effective groupset on it... and pick the paint and other parts you want with Project One. You can definitely get a 6 cheaper than a 5.9. The 5.2 comes in red/white.


----------



## Apexhunter

Sometimes it's not about a "cost effective" groupset, but a desired choice. Once you try the electronic shifting, you might find it irresistible. I like the autotrim myself, as the metal rubbing always makes me wonder why on earth haven't they figured that out yet?

Also, the difference between 500 OCLV and 600 OCLV might be negligible to all but the the strongest riders. 


Just my .02


----------



## MarvinK

The autotrim is fantastic, but I'm not sure I'd ever learn to like the lack of tactile feedback to shifts. I actually prefer SRAM over Shimano because of the better feedback.


----------



## MarvinK

Apexhunter said:


> Also, the difference between 500 OCLV and 600 OCLV might be negligible to all but the the strongest riders.


I'll agree to this--but having a bike made in the USA is worth something in my book!


----------



## davidka

MarvinK said:


> I'll agree to this--but having a bike made in the USA is worth something in my book!


None of the Domane line of bikes are made in the USA, only the 6 and 7 series Madones.


----------



## MarvinK

Oh yea, sorry... forgot we were talking about Domane. Good point.

I wish Trek had more appealing paint jobs for the Domane. I was looking for one for my wife and she hated the paint jobs for all of the 5 & 6 series WSD.


----------



## flatsix911

Flashback 10 years ... 
Does anyone remember the last time Trek introduced the active rear suspension technology, which was called SPA, or Suspension Performance Advantage?
This innovation only lasted a few years before it was relegated to the dustbin. Here we go again with new and improved version of the rubber donut... another Fail. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

The local shop actually had an older SPA bike and the first thing they did when they got their first Domane is go ride both on some nasty chipseal and even some cobbles (albeit relatively mild ones). Definitely a big step forward. I'd still personally choose a Madone over a Domane, but it's probably the more practical choice for the majority of us spending that much on our own bike.


----------



## davidka

Marvin, have you played with the P1 options? You can toggle around the colors in the stock scheme or do some of the more custom stuff (more $$) and offset some of the cost by down specing parts (wheels, alloy stem/bar instead of carbon, etc.) that you don't need. Pretty slick.


----------



## davidka

flatsix911 said:


> Flashback 10 years ...
> Does anyone remember the last time Trek introduced the active rear suspension technology, which was called SPA, or Suspension Performance Advantage?
> This innovation only lasted a few years before it was relegated to the dustbin. Here we go again with new and improved version of the rubber donut... another Fail. :thumbsup:


Two things:
1. The bike in these pictures was never sold to the public, it was custom for the team. The SPA feature was only available on the Pilot, Klein Reve and some of the alloy Trek frames. On the carbon 5000 series team frames it worked so well that Hincapie and the other classics riders on the team used it @ Roubaix and Flanders as long as it was available to them. Later bikes didn't have a mono-stay so I don't think it could be done on them. Notice that Boonen did not use the new Roubaix seat post shock-thing this year.

2. Have you ridden a Domane? It works very well and the cycling media universally agrees on it. Might not be the right fit for you (tall head tube), but that hardly makes it a failure.


----------



## MarvinK

davidka said:


> Marvin, have you played with the P1 options? You can toggle around the colors...


Yea, I think they did a much better job picking both schemes and colors for the new Madone.


----------



## dougrocky123

*Web update*

Trek website now reflects reality. The 5.2 Madone and Domane are now listed with Race wheels and not Racelite. I know its only 400 grams difference between the two but I liked the idea of the lighter wheels as stock.


----------



## pulser955

I got to ride one today. It was a 56 not the 54 i usually ride. Do it didn't really fit me. But I liked it. I can see them doing some cool stuff with line of bikes. Any one think turning it in to a disk brake cross bike will be the next step?


----------



## MarvinK

I had hoped to see CX isospeed w/discs... based on TrekWorld EU they must have put all their engineers on Madone, Domane and Superfly. No improvements in cross whatsoever.


----------



## pulser955

MarvinK said:


> I had hoped to see CX isospeed w/discs... based on TrekWorld EU they must have put all their engineers on Madone, Domane and Superfly. No improvements in cross whatsoever.


For now. But I really don't see them holding out for too long.


----------



## MarvinK

Maybe they're holding out for US version of TrekWorld in a few weeks... otherwise looks like another year.


----------



## pulser955

MarvinK said:


> Maybe they're holding out for US version of TrekWorld in a few weeks... otherwise looks like another year.


I could see them holding out for a year to see how Domane sales do before they expand it to a cross bike.


----------



## bob5820

davidka said:


> None of the Domane line of bikes are made in the USA, only the 6 and 7 series Madones.


Reference? I was under the impression all 6 series were made in the US


----------



## davidka

bob5820 said:


> Reference? I was under the impression all 6 series were made in the US


They're not. Frames are made in Asia. They're beautifully made frames, I love mine.

From Roadbike Action's article:

"While the endurance oriented Domane is a compliment to the all-around racing Madone line, sharing the same OCLV process, it differs in that it comes from Asia rather than Waterloo, Wisconsin. Trek Product Manager Ben Coates says, “The OCLV technology that Trek developed in Waterloo is used in all of our carbon frames, even the ones coming from our partners overseas. We have a full staff of employees to oversee our proprietary OCLV process outside of Wisconsin to ensure that it meets our standards.” 

FEATURES: FIRST RIDE: TREK'S RADICAL DOMANE


----------



## Quillback424

Wish they offered a 64cm version.


----------



## axebiker

I have had a Domane 4.5 for 3 weeks now, and I can't think of one thing I don't like about it. The ride quality is flat out amazing. I don't race these days, just mainly solo rides, and I have some low-back disc issues. This is JUST what the doctor ordered! Love the new Ultegra gruppo too - I have been using SRAM the past few years and forgot how refined Shimano felt -- good enough to replace the Apex group on my Salsa Vaya with 105. 

I'm not a fan of Trek or full carbon, but the Domane has made me a believer. It is replacing an Orbea Lobular and Cervelo Soloist Carbon.


----------



## vmaxx4

I've been demoing this 5.2 for the past 3 days. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianb21

How do you like it?


----------



## vmaxx4

brianb21 said:


> How do you like it?


Very nice bike. The ride and handling are great and the power transfer is immediate. The "endurance geometry" is exactly what I've been looking for. Bike weights in at 18 lbs with pedals and travel bag. I'm supposed to have this demo back by Thursday. I think I'll just take them back my credit card. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianb21

I just ordered one. I am coming off a Madone so i am looking forward to the new fit. I am really liking all of the new bikes they look great!


----------



## dougrocky123

*Quick review*

I'm the OP and I bought a 5.2 like the red one above. I also have a 5.2 Madone as a comparison. Bottom line is that it does't seem to me to be all that much smoother than my Madone. The back end smooths out broken asphalt well but the front end seems about the same as the Madone. Ride them both before you purchase.


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Just picked up a 5.2 Domane yesterday. To me it has a much smoother ride than the 5.2 Madone. Yes the front end is similar but the rear is completely different. The Domane makes your arse feel like it is riding on a bloody cloud. When out of the saddle the 2 frames feel similar as far as power transfer goes. Keep in mine the Domane is a more relaxed bike so some will not like that if all they do is race.


----------



## Quillback424

*Will Domane be offered with a 64cm frame any time soon?*

I sure would like to get a Domane.I have a 64cm aluminum Specialized Secteur "plush" right now and am looking to upgrade. I'm almost 6'5" with a 37.75 inseam and 210 lbs. Does anyone from Trek visit this site that may be able to answer my question? Would a 64 Domane work for me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Frame only goes to 62cm. It might work for you. Take a look at the sizing info on-line and see if it something that will work.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...d/race_performance/domane_5_series/domane_5_2


----------



## Quillback424

I know that the current Domane only goes to 62. Hope that Trek will do like they did with the Madone and eventually come out with a 64. My stand over on the Secteur is 34.5 inches (I measured from the ground to the top of the bar - right?). Specialized has a 64cm Roubaix carbon that is the same as the Secteur but I prefer Trek. Thanks,


----------



## kccherokees

Just picked up my 4.0! One of the first! Rode a 5.2 until it came in, LOVED the 5.2 but couldnt spend the extra bucks. The 4.0 is great though! Sexy frames on the Domane's!

Will post pics later!


----------



## rentlef

The main difference that I observed with the Domane over the Roubaix was the handling. The Domane descends very well without any shimmering. I really enjoy my Domane.


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Welcome to the club! Had mine out for a ~35mile quick trip this morning and was marveling at the smoothness over and over....best damn road bike I ever bought.



kccherokees said:


> Just picked up my 4.0! One of the first! Rode a 5.2 until it came in, LOVED the 5.2 but couldnt spend the extra bucks. The 4.0 is great though! Sexy frames on the Domane's!
> 
> Will post pics later!


----------



## wthensler

Hi,

I'm new here, got to ride both the Madone and Domane six series with Di2 last week. Even to a non-expert like me, the differences in the bikes are obvious and astounding. I really love the aggressive handling and spirit of the Madone, but the Domane fits my style of long range cruising a bit better. Really tall head tube on that bike, and a much longer wheelbase. If you haven't tried the electronic shift, it is sublime....


----------



## KDGast

Just got a new Domane 4.5 and love it! Previously had a Madone 5.2 which was good, but race oriented. I ride more centuries etc. and love the intuitive handling and incredibly smooth ride of the Domane. Going to get one for my wife to replace her Madone.


----------



## Tmonatr

KDGast said:


> Just got a new Domane 4.5 and love it! Previously had a Madone 5.2 which was good, but race oriented. I ride more centuries etc. and love the intuitive handling and incredibly smooth ride of the Domane. Going to get one for my wife to replace her Madone.


I just brought my Domane 4.5 home today. I really do like it. Super smooth ride, yet super stiff for great power delivery. Not sure what more you could ask for.


----------



## slowdave

Im on a domane 5.2 demo at the moment, and i like it. never ridden a trek in the past. Never been on an american roadie. But the LBS deals in them and have offered me a deal. so im sussing them out. Domane rides very well i felt great straight away. Instant power transfer, which i was worried about with the design of the frame. The iso speed is ok but the fit is the most important part of the bike in my opinion. So heres my question have any of you ridden the h2 fit madone and thr domane? 
here in oz the madone in h2 is only avaliable in the wsd, so i may have to test that bike.
Love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Srode

I've had my Domane 5.2 since Sept 1, put 760 miles on it as of today, LUV it! I don't have a basis for comparison really as I am a Newbee to road bikes. I took a couple hour test ride on each of the 2 and 4 series and chose the 5.2 even though the LBS didn't have it in stock to demo - the seat cap, components and colors were the deciding factors. 

I would agree the ISO takes softens the big bumps in the back more than the front does. I have ridden over cobble stones too!  It is a pretty cushy ride and is all I will need in a bike I think - no desire to race, mostly exercise and endurance puposed riding. At 56 years old, the fit and ride is very comfortable. The saddle was changed out pretty quick though, 15 miles into a ride any day and I would start feeling numbness and after a week it persisted well after the ride was over. Other than the saddle, issues with it so far - it's a blast to ride, obviously much faster than my Trek Dual Sport 8.4


----------



## M_Legend_Balla_W

Srode said:


> I've had my Domane 5.2 since Sept 1, put 760 miles on it as of today, LUV it! I don't have a basis for comparison really as I am a Newbee to road bikes. I took a couple hour test ride on each of the 2 and 4 series and chose the 5.2 even though the LBS didn't have it in stock to demo - the seat cap, components and colors were the deciding factors.
> 
> I would agree the ISO takes softens the big bumps in the back more than the front does. I have ridden over cobble stones too!  It is a pretty cushy ride and is all I will need in a bike I think - no desire to race, mostly exercise and endurance puposed riding. At 56 years old, the fit and ride is very comfortable. The saddle was changed out pretty quick though, 15 miles into a ride any day and I would start feeling numbness and after a week it persisted well after the ride was over. Other than the saddle, issues with it so far - it's a blast to ride, obviously much faster than my Trek Dual Sport 8.4


Do you have any weird sounds or vibrations coming from the front of the bike, specifically something that sounds like a rode vibrating in the fork when you hit it?


----------



## Srode

the only noise I have from the front is when the finger nut on my presta valve is loose it rattles/buzzs when I hit bumps - other than that it's pretty much dead quiet. If you have one that is making fork noise I would take it to the dealer for an inspection for cracks etc, shouldn't be making any odd noises.


----------



## flatsix911

According to the Trek Marketing Department :thumbsup:



> Domane, and the correct way to pronounce it is dough-ma-knee.
> 
> dough as in doughnut,
> 
> ma as in married to pa, and
> 
> knee as in what you don't have enough legroom for while flying


----------



## Srode

But is it 

Do' ma knee

or 

Do Ma' knee? 

Emphasis on the Do or the Ma?


----------



## Sparkyscott

Great thread!

Saw the Domane in the flesh for the first time yesterday - drooling....

I've got to get me a test ride.

Have my eye on a 5.9 - they're asking over $5K here in Oz. Are the prices stateside similar or much less?


----------



## cobra5514

My local shops are selling it for about $4899.99 with the MSRP at $5149.99, so take that for what you will.


----------



## brianb21

I absolutley love my Domane. Everytime i ride it i like it even more. The fit for me is the biggest thing! I have not heard a bad thing form 1 person that has tested them! Maybe we needa Domane pic thread lol!


----------



## Sparkyscott

brianb21 said:


> Maybe we needa Domane pic thread lol!


Now you're talkin'! 

Bike porn...


----------



## igotyofire

I went to this event being held by Trek & local bike shops , Free Bicycle Test Rides Featuring the Latest Products from Trek, Gary Fisher, and Bontrager : Trek Factory Demo


I just Demoed the Damone yesterday and I must say the bike is quite impressive. I can't believe how comfortable the ride is & the bars. I will just need to demo a Felt Z series & maybe a CAAD10 before I make up my mind. At this point as an inexperied rider pretty much any bike is going to feel better then my aluminum Diamondback podium with my 8 speed sora.But, pretty much everything I heard about this bike is true. Can anyone share their opinions on how they think the different levels carbon frames would behave? I rode a pretty high end one & likely would be looking at the 4 if I do settle on the Trek. This is the bike I got to ride, I think it was a 6.2 & it was good even though I wasn't clipped in since I left my pedals at home. But after re-looking looks like it could also be a 4.5


----------



## Srode

that's a 6 series bike in the picture. The seat cap is only on 5 and up, the 4 and lower has a different set up. The 4.5 also black on the top of the top tube and not on the sides.


----------



## igotyofire

Srode said:


> that's a 6 series bike in the picture. The seat cap is only on 5 and up, the 4 and lower has a different set up. The 4.5 also black on the top of the top tube and not on the sides.


oh really, that means u cant change the seat post right, seems like a seat post is more desirable? does that design affect the iso flex?


----------



## Srode

igotyofire said:


> oh really, that means u cant change the seat post right, seems like a seat post is more desirable? does that design affect the iso flex?


The seat cap is more desirable which is why it's on the higher end bikes. It does effect the ISO flex because there is no additional tube inside the part that is flexing giving the cap set up more flex than a seat post. You can change the cap, there are 2 different lengths, 2 offsets, and 2 (maybe more) color choices too. The other advantage is if you were to accidentally overtighten it (the bike comes with a torque key for cap / post so you shouldn't) you replace a $100 cap and not a frame/frame repair.


----------



## y2kota

Great thread. I'm trying to work out what to get, the Madone or the Domane. 

Do like the way the brakes are set up on the 2013 Madone. Heading out to test ride them today


----------



## igotyofire

Srode said:


> The seat cap is more desirable which is why it's on the higher end bikes. It does effect the ISO flex because there is no additional tube inside the part that is flexing giving the cap set up more flex than a seat post. You can change the cap, there are 2 different lengths, 2 offsets, and 2 (maybe more) color choices too. The other advantage is if you were to accidentally overtighten it (the bike comes with a torque key for cap / post so you shouldn't) you replace a $100 cap and not a frame/frame repair.


I just rode the Damone 4.5 & 5.2 back to back yesterday & must say the seat mast with the ISO flex makes a huge difference in damping comfort over bumps compared to the seat post. Infact I probably wouldn't even bother with the 4 series as it didn't seem to offer much comfort benefits over any other bike, but i also didn't get to spend very much time on it. I suggest everyone go and ride one for themselves and decide. I will say I love the handle bars that they are using & if I do end up settling on another manufactor I would probably seek out those foam padded bars. The only difference I noticed between the 5 & 6 that I can recall is that it felt less stiff probably due to the 5 series carbon versus 6 series. I am not an experienced cyclist so I also probably dont get the detail of feedback that most here would get. I am so eager to test out a few more bikes so i can hurry up and make my purchase decision.


----------



## wthensler

y2kota said:


> Great thread. I'm trying to work out what to get, the Madone or the Domane.
> 
> Do like the way the brakes are set up on the 2013 Madone. Heading out to test ride them today


Both superb bikes, but it really boils down to relaxed comfort versus more aggressive speed. I chose the Domane Six which I fitted with Ultegra Di2. Right decision for me as I'm no longer a spring chicken. But I really loved that Madone!


----------



## y2kota

wthensler said:


> Both superb bikes, but it really boils down to relaxed comfort versus more aggressive speed. I chose the Domane Six which I fitted with Ultegra Di2. Right decision for me as I'm no longer a spring chicken. But I really loved that Madone!


I'm no spring chicken either (53). Road the Domane 5, Madone 5, and then a Madone 6 Project One .......... The Madone 5 had the roughest ride. The Domane 5 had the smoothest of the 3 bikes. But the Madone 6 came dang close to the Domane 5, if not just as smooth. Desided one the Madone 6. Got a deal on it that I could not pass up.


----------



## wthensler

y2kota said:


> I'm no spring chicken either (53). Road the Domane 5, Madone 5, and then a Madone 6 Project One .......... The Madone 5 had the roughest ride. The Domane 5 had the smoothest of the 3 bikes. But the Madone 6 came dang close to the Domane 5, if not just as smooth. Desided one the Madone 6. Got a deal on it that I could not pass up.


Easy to see why you selected the Madone. I thought the fun factor was greater with the Madone Six. But in five years from now will I need such a fast, twitchy racer? No. And my Giant Defy 0 is closer to the Madone. So, the big D for me. Don't cry for me, I ain't feeling sorry for myself!!


----------



## flatsix911

wthensler said:


> Both superb bikes, but it really boils down to relaxed comfort versus more aggressive speed.
> *I chose the Domane Six which I fitted with Ultegra Di2.*
> Right decision for me as I'm no longer a spring chicken. But I really loved that Madone!


So sad ... why go for the automatic when you could enjoy the manual transmission? :thumbsup:


----------



## wthensler

flatsix911 said:


> So sad ... why go for the automatic when you could enjoy the manual transmission? :thumbsup:


I already have Di2 on my Giant Defy. So, no more manual transmission for me:thumbsup:

You should try one sometime!


----------



## Jon D

wthensler said:


> I already have Di2 on my Giant Defy. So, no more manual transmission for me:thumbsup:
> 
> You should try one sometime!


I agree love my Di2


----------



## y2kota

Just getting my first new road bike 40 years, CF to boot. I'll wait a year or two before trying that automatic stuff.


----------



## VKW

I saw igotyofire mentioned he loves the handlebars. Does everyone else agree that the isozone foam padded bars feel great? I am debating between these and the race x lite blade. I am leaning towards the isozone because I ride mostly in the hoods and drops and not the flats where the blade provides comfort. Although I do think the blade shape looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Srode

Hard to beat the isozone


----------



## davidka

The RXL blade provides comfort in the hoods and drops by being a damp material and having a little bit of flex (it is by no means flexy). I noticed a big difference from the RL alloy bar I had been riding.


----------



## trek5200cs

I was trying to decide between Domane 5.2 or 5.9. The Electronic Di2 Shifting is very very sweet! The 5.9 was pricing out at $4899. I felt like the Red/white 5.2 was just a bit too 'loud' of a color scheme. They really should offer the 5.2 in an alternate color IMO. I felt the Madone was a bit too race oriented for me. (55 yrs, group rides, some distance rides etc) So ...Domane 5.9 or 5.2? ...Then ...Specialized offered $1000 off of the Roubaix Expert Di2. $4100 USD. Couldn't pass it up. I was soooo close to going with a Domane 5.9. Oh well. I don't think I'm gonna look back this time around.


----------



## livestronger7

During Trek Fest, I can get a 2013 Trek Domane 5.9 Di2 for $3,990 ($5,150 MSRP).
It is the only color (black/carbon) that I like for 2013, ther than going the pricy custom Project One route.
Do people think that this bike and price a good deal?

If I get this bike, I would switch out the heavy wheels for Shimano dura-ace wh-9000-c24-cl clincher wheelset and the safddle for a Fizik Arione.


I currently have a 2009 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Dura-Ace, but I never thought it did a good job at dampening rough roads, plus the Dura-Ace 7900 shifting is not that good.


----------



## trek5200cs

livestronger7 said:


> During Trek Fest, I can get a 2013 Trek Domane 5.9 Di2 for $3,990 ($5,150 MSRP).
> It is the only color (black/carbon) that I like for 2013, ther than going the pricy custom Project One route.
> Do people think that this bike and price a good deal?
> 
> If I get this bike, I would switch out the heavy wheels for Shimano dura-ace wh-9000-c24-cl clincher wheelset and the safddle for a Fizik Arione.
> 
> 
> I currently have a 2009 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Dura-Ace, but I never thought it did a good job at dampening rough roads, plus the Dura-Ace 7900 shifting is not that good.


That sounds like a great deal. But you can also get a specialized Roubaix expert SL4 Ui2 on the sale for $4100. it is different carbon from your 2009. Very possibly better than your 2009. Though I cant say for sure. What are you going to do?


----------



## livestronger7

The Specialized SL4 Ui2 and Trek Domane 5.9 Ui2 are the most comparable between the two brands in terms of component specs. However, the SL4 has Shimano Tiagra rear cogs, instead of Ultegra on the Domane and it costs $100 more.

My last two bikes have been top of the line Specialized S-Works Roubaixs and I am finding that the newer models keep getting more rigid and harsher because they keep incorporating Tarmac DNA into the Roubaix models.

I will demo the Domane tomorrow.


----------



## trek5200cs

livestronger7 said:


> The Specialized SL4 Ui2 and Trek Domane 5.9 Ui2 are the most comparable between the two brands in terms of component specs. However, the SL4 has Shimano Tiagra rear cogs, instead of Ultegra on the Domane and it costs $100 more.
> 
> My last two bikes have been top of the line Specialized S-Works Roubaixs and I am finding that the newer models keep getting more rigid and harsher because they keep incorporating Tarmac DNA into the Roubaix models.
> 
> I will demo the Domane tomorrow.


I thought about the difference in cassette and chain too. But those are soooo trivial, and easy to upgrade later, I decided to go with the bike that fit the best, rode the best and had the best overall balance of everything I wanted. Ultimately the biggest downside for the Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2 is the Wheelset. I am not sure how good the DT 4.0 Axis wheels are. That's where an upgrade is most warranted. The Bontrager Race Lite wheels on the Trek may very well be better wheels. 

keep us posted! Honestly, the Domane 5.9 Ui2 is most likely a GREAT bike!


----------



## wthensler

trek5200cs said:


> Honestly the Domane 5.9 Ui2 is most likely a GREAT bike!


I think you'll find it is. I had my Domane 6.2 out for a nice Saturday ride today. It is a very sweet ride....


----------



## renink

igotyofire said:


> I just rode the Damone 4.5 & 5.2 back to back yesterday & must say the seat mast with the ISO flex makes a huge difference in damping comfort over bumps compared to the seat post. Infact I probably wouldn't even bother with the 4 series as it didn't seem to offer much comfort benefits over any other bike, but i also didn't get to spend very much time on it.


Hello, I just registered today to get into this post. I have been studying bikes a lot lately because I really want to get into a nice road bike. I found this post specifically because I have really been zeroing in on the Domane but my budget was tailored more towards the 4.0 and was with a bit of stretching. I am looking for something that is a bit more comfortable for riding since I will be doing a few longer rides this year than I have in the past but not racing competitively which I read from a lot of reviews that this bike did. Reading a few posts in this thread it almost seems that you don't really get a benefit out of it unless you are riding the 5+ bikes. While I would love to consider the 5.2 it's just not realistic for me. I am wondering if there are other people who have been able to ride both bikes and I would like to know what they think? It seems that the few 4.0 & 4.5 users here seem pretty happy with their purchase.

I don't know if it is an insurance thing here in NYC but the bike shops around here don't allow people to ride the bikes out of the store. At least the ones I have visited, The most they will do is put you on a trainer if you make an appointment and I did get on the 4.0 on a trainer and sitting on it was comfortable but that won't tell me squat as to how it would perform on the streets. So I am basically relying on opinions here. Maybe I'm just reading too much into a couple of posts but if I really won't get a benefit from this tech I can lower my price range and other bikes online seem to be well built that just don't have this kind of new technology. And I would have to buy without riding anyway.


----------



## livestronger7

renink said:


> Reading a few posts in this thread it almost seems that you don't really get a benefit out of it unless you are riding the 5+ bikes. While I would love to consider the 5.2 it's just not realistic for me.


Too bad you missed the Trek Fest sale last weekend. They were selling Domane 5.2 's for $2,800.
What is your budget?


----------



## trek5200cs

livestronger7 said:


> Too bad you missed the Trek Fest sale last weekend. They were selling Domane 5.2 's for $2,800.
> What is your budget?


Wow. thats awesome. How much was the Domane 5.9?


----------



## renink

livestronger7 said:


> Too bad you missed the Trek Fest sale last weekend. They were selling Domane 5.2 's for $2,800.
> What is your budget?


Wished I would have know. Originally I was willing to spend $1600 but when reading up about the Domane I stretched it to $2000.

If I would have realize that sale it may have made me pull out the credit card. Though I had hoped Trek fest covered other bikes as well.

Also wifey didn't "agree" till very recently. Until this week I was actually looking at BikesDirect.

LBS has a 4.0 in stock that he would do $1900 on but I was going to try to get him down a bit more if poss.


----------



## livestronger7

trek5200cs said:


> Wow. thats awesome. How much was the Domane 5.9?


The Domane 5.9 was on sale for $4,000, which I ordered but with a bunch of stuff switched out...

Please be aware that these prices were specific to only one of the bike shops in my area. Each dealer can offer different sale prices depending on how aggressive they want to be. For example, all the dealers near me did not offer this bike on sale. The "National" Trek Fest sale also did not offer this bike on sale. I had to drive 40 mi. to a dealer that was offering this deal, but it was worth it. This dealer also offers free lifetime tune-ups so that really sealed the deal

Its too bad that the Domane is still relatively new to the market where there is no opportunity to buy a used one for the $1,600-$2,000 price range you are looking for on Craigslist for example.


----------



## igotyofire

renink said:


> Hello, I just registered today to get into this post. I have been studying bikes a lot lately because I really want to get into a nice road bike. I found this post specifically because I have really been zeroing in on the Domane but my budget was tailored more towards the 4.0 and was with a bit of stretching. I am looking for something that is a bit more comfortable for riding since I will be doing a few longer rides this year than I have in the past but not racing competitively which I read from a lot of reviews that this bike did. Reading a few posts in this thread it almost seems that you don't really get a benefit out of it unless you are riding the 5+ bikes. While I would love to consider the 5.2 it's just not realistic for me. I am wondering if there are other people who have been able to ride both bikes and I would like to know what they think? It seems that the few 4.0 & 4.5 users here seem pretty happy with their purchase.
> 
> I don't know if it is an insurance thing here in NYC but the bike shops around here don't allow people to ride the bikes out of the store. At least the ones I have visited, The most they will do is put you on a trainer if you make an appointment and I did get on the 4.0 on a trainer and sitting on it was comfortable but that won't tell me squat as to how it would perform on the streets. So I am basically relying on opinions here. Maybe I'm just reading too much into a couple of posts but if I really won't get a benefit from this tech I can lower my price range and other bikes online seem to be well built that just don't have this kind of new technology. And I would have to buy without riding anyway.


I am sure you would be happy with the 4.0 but you must realized i rode a 6 series in the Trek Demo before so the difference was night & day. They are nowhere near the same bikes, so much so that one really ought not to compare it. I ended up not purchasing a Trek however.


----------



## renink

Ok, I can't say where exactly but I got an offer for a Domane 6.2 $2860 cash since they are dumping overstock and this happens to available It is a legitimate storefront and not some online transaction so I can go there and check it out. Unfortunately they don't allow test rides either. That is about $1000 over my price range but I don't know how I can not look for the extra cash to grab it. Wifey will not be happy with me for a while...


----------



## renink

Well it was legitimate and I just walked out with a 6.2 for $2,860 cash. I almost feel like reselling it and buying something a bit more "affordable" lol
View attachment 279311

View attachment 279312

According to the receipt it's a 39.41 % discount. Saved me $1,860 from their normal sell price.


----------



## trek5200cs

renink said:


> Well it was legitimate and I just walked out with a 6.2 for $2,860 cash. I almost feel like reselling it and buying something a bit more "affordable" lol
> View attachment 279311
> View attachment 279312
> 
> According to the receipt it's a 39.41 % discount. Saved me $1,860 from their normal sell price.


Wow! what's the catch? Seems almost too good to be true? Was it a demo or something? Either way, great deal! Congrats!


----------



## renink

According to the manager it was never ridden and shows no signs of wear at all. No pedals on it and I looked to see if anything was ever screwed in and it didn't look like it. The handles were still brand new looking and I saw no marks on it anywhere. It was one of the bikes they had out for display on their wall. They were down to about 16 bikes in their stock and there was only 2 Domane 6.2s left and the last one in my size. They are a store that focuses on Triathlons and are doing construction in the store and needed to make room and will no longer be stocking bikes. They will still service bikes of course but all new orders will only be done through special order only. It looks like they only deal with high end bikes there and the ones that they were selling at discount were:
Madone 6.5/6.2/5.9
Domane 6.2
Cervelo RS/R3 Rival/S5 105/S5 Red, P5 Six/P5 Three
Project One
Speed Concept 2.5

My buddy was going to meet me down there to check out what they had but the only bikes they had left in his size would start at least $3,000 and he isn't as crazy as I am.

At first I thought it was bullshit and wasn't going to email them to get info but decided just to humor myself and it ended up falling into my lap.


----------



## Tmonatr

renink said:


> Hello, I just registered today to get into this post. I have been studying bikes a lot lately because I really want to get into a nice road bike. I found this post specifically because I have really been zeroing in on the Domane but my budget was tailored more towards the 4.0 and was with a bit of stretching. I am looking for something that is a bit more comfortable for riding since I will be doing a few longer rides this year than I have in the past but not racing competitively which I read from a lot of reviews that this bike did. Reading a few posts in this thread it almost seems that you don't really get a benefit out of it unless you are riding the 5+ bikes. While I would love to consider the 5.2 it's just not realistic for me. I am wondering if there are other people who have been able to ride both bikes and I would like to know what they think? It seems that the few 4.0 & 4.5 users here seem pretty happy with their purchase.
> 
> I don't know if it is an insurance thing here in NYC but the bike shops around here don't allow people to ride the bikes out of the store. At least the ones I have visited, The most they will do is put you on a trainer if you make an appointment and I did get on the 4.0 on a trainer and sitting on it was comfortable but that won't tell me squat as to how it would perform on the streets. So I am basically relying on opinions here. Maybe I'm just reading too much into a couple of posts but if I really won't get a benefit from this tech I can lower my price range and other bikes online seem to be well built that just don't have this kind of new technology. And I would have to buy without riding anyway.


I am certain you would be happy with a 4 series Domane, especially if you are coming from an aluminum frame. I have a Domane 4.5, and absolutely love the ride. Are the 5 & 6 series better? Idk.....for the price, I'd hope so. But I was like you, having a budget. As they were not in my budget, I did not consider or ride them. The 4.0 would have the same frame as the 4.5, with lower components. If possible, I would suggest the jump to the 4.5, as it upgrades wheels, seatpost, and has Ultegra vs Tiagra. If not possible, get the 4.0, and enjoy that smoth ride!


----------



## renink

Tmonatr said:


> I am certain you would be happy with a 4 series Domane, especially if you are coming from an aluminum frame.


Not sure if you read a few posts above but I just got a 6.2 at the price of a 4.5!


----------



## kustomz

Hey there, a Domane lurker here. I was blessed to be able to demo a 5.2 on a group ride a few months back and just can't stop thinking about it. My riding is primarily on gravel and I am wondering if the Domane can accept a tire like the Clement USH at 700 x 35 mm? The 4.5 seems to be a very appealing package to me, but would need a more durable tire for my riding environment. Any advice for or against?


----------



## KDGast

I have a Domane 4.5 and can fit a Continental 4-Seasons 700x28c. I seriously don't think a 700x35c would fit.


----------



## kustomz

KDGast said:


> I have a Domane 4.5 and can fit a Continental 4-Seasons 700x28c. I seriously don't think a 700x35c would fit.


Do you feel the clearance issue is in the caliper or frame and fork?


----------



## KDGast

Caliper and frame-fork clearance would not handle a 35c or 32c. For the kind of riding you are talking about, I use a cyclocross bike with 32c.


----------



## LF_Silvestre

Tried a Domane 4.5 this past weekend and really liked the ride, very compliant compared to my current aluminum bike that I'm looking to upgrade. Demo'ed a Cdale synapse as well and the Domane was the clear winner IMO. 

Very close to pulling the trigger on the 4.5, but one minor concern I have is the wheels. I'm no expert but they _looked_ pretty low-end. I have a pair of nearly new Mavic Aksium's that I was considering selling, would those be worth swapping for the Bontrager Race wheels on the Domane? Thanks for any help..

I thought I'd read somewhere that the Bontrager hubs are made by DT Swiss, is there any truth to that or am I way off?


----------



## Srode

I don't think there's anything wrong with the Bontrager wheels on the 4.5 Domane. They aren't wheels I would go out of my way to buy, but I didn't see any reason to change them out on my 5.2 other than that I wanted a powertap hub. They are fairly wide rims and weigh not much more than the Zipp 101 set with G3 Powertap hub. I don't think they are probably any less of a wheel than any manufacturer is putting on bikes at this price point.


----------



## LF_Silvestre

Srode said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the Bontrager wheels on the 4.5 Domane. They aren't wheels I would go out of my way to buy, but I didn't see any reason to change them out on my 5.2 other than that I wanted a powertap hub. They are fairly wide rims and weigh not much more than the Zipp 101 set with G3 Powertap hub. I don't think they are probably any less of a wheel than any manufacturer is putting on bikes at this price point.


Good to know, thanks. Do you know anything about the hub, I didn't get the impression they were rebadged DT Swiss 240's (didn't sound like DT's if I remember correctly) as I've read about the higher end Bontragers.


----------



## Srode

I don't know about the hub - but it's a decent wheel - not something that should sway you from buying the bike if you like it. I haven't heard anyone complain about the hubs.


----------



## sgc

Hi there,

New to this forum, but from what I could find it is one of the few that has fellow enthusiasts of the Domane. I have a minor issue with the bike (Domane 5.9) that I was wondering if anybody had come across. On smooth roads it is as quiet as a the proverbial church mouse, but when I hit really rough uneven surfaces I am getting what sounds like cable/plastic rattling from the headset area. There is no obvious play in the steerer and the stem bolts etc have all been torqued in accordance with manufacturer setting, including the stem expander bolt. In fairness I am talking about really rough surfaces, which unfortunately is indicative of many of the so called roads I ride on, hence the reason for the Domane in the first place. The only clue I have is that the rattle is worse if I lessen grip on the bars on these sort of surfaces. Just wondered if anyone else and experienced similar. Incidentally its a fairly new machine with only about 500miles on the frame.

regards


----------



## MPov

I had an issue like this when I first picked up my Madone 5.2. Turned out the right Ultegra brifter assembly had not been lubricated properly when it left the factory. They greased it up and I haven't had problem since then.


----------



## sgc

Thanks for the heads up on this one, will have a look at the assembly mechanism and see if it is similar issue

regards


----------



## Richard

First, a disclaimer. I work for a Trek dealer.

Last fall I attended a "ride camp" put together by our Rep. It was near Escondido, CA. I'm currently riding a 2008 Madone 6.9 H1 with Chorus 11. I first rode the new Madone 6.2 on a 25 mile out and back, good roads, bad roads, a short steep climb and a long gentler descent and climb back out. Other than it being an H2 which put me a little more upright than I'd prefer, I'll be darned if I could feel any significant difference from my Madone. Pretty comfortable for a "race bike". Then I hopped on the Domane for the same loop. It was like they repaved the roads while I switched bikes. I've been riding road for over four decades and I'm not prone to hyperbole. But I was blown away. I thought it climbed just as well as the Madone but was a better descender. My only gripe was with the H2 fit. The more "relaxed/stage race" geometry isn't a drawback for me as my racing days are way in the rear view mirror. 

Now if only they'd do more than the limited production H1 framesets which sold out almost immediately. Eric at Project One told me they've been getting a lot of inquiries that way. In that around half the Radioshack team are opting for the Domane (and Fabulous Enchilada is kicking butt on one) I see a "no brainer."


----------



## MarvinK

pulser955 said:


> For now. But I really don't see them holding out for too long.


Heh... well, pretty shocked that for 2014 not only are they not releasing a CX bike the the isospeed frame, but they are ditching their CX carbon frames and neglected the Domane altogether.


----------



## MarvinK

Richard said:


> First, a disclaimer. I work for a Trek dealer.
> 
> Now if only they'd do more than the limited production H1 framesets which sold out almost immediately. ... I see a "no brainer."


Rumor is they are doing a ProFit option for 2014 Domane. I guess that means they didn't neglect it COMPLETELY. Still, should have done more.


----------

